# Wild Camping In Sete



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

Going down to spain and Sete would be a good stop over do you know if its still ok to overnight?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you mean on the coast road then things may have changed. We were on a site at Marseilan and the road to Sete has been moved inland and a Motorhome Aire has been built.
No doubt someone will be along who has stayed on it.
It looked quite good with a cycle track into Sete.

Mike


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

The old road along the beach from Marseillan Plage to Sete has been closed and a new road behind the dunes replaces it - no parking for MHs on the front that I could find. But there are new car parks in the dunes and possibly spaces there. No view tho.
I believe there may be new Aires near the Tourist Office at Marseillan Plage and the existing Aires at Cap d'Agde were being up-dated (at least the pay machines were!) last Autumn.
Hope this helps


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You need to read the reviews on this former wildcamping spot:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2689

And look at this new aire:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10717


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Les Peupliers, near Agde is a good stopover, also ideal for a visit.
8 euros a night ( showers, electric and free wifi)
N43.29846, E3.45194

About 20km from Bezier at bottom of A75


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Just cycled from Agde to Sete today and can confirm that there are aires at Marsallian plage and also along road from there to Sete. The aire on the road to Sete is about 2.5 miles away from Sete so is a bit of a trek to shops or other attractions. The one at Marsellian Plage is a short walk from all facilities. The cycle path from Maraellian to Sete is superb and totally free of road traffic.


----------

